# Maybe a friend?



## ChunkyChicano (Jun 9, 2018)

I've been trying several strategies for taming my Male budgie for the past 2 months. He's very slowly adjusting, but still seems VERY uncomfortable. I also noticed that, when I'm in the room, he stays in the back of the cage. When I'm not in the room, he stays near the front of the cage standing right next to a mirror toy I put in there. All this being said, would it be more helpful or hurtful if I bought another budgie? If so, what gender would lead to the least "drama"?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Generally budgies don't do well with mirrors and it's not recommended to put them in their cage. This is because they will often become obsessed with the 'other budgie'. I'd remove the mirror and continue with your taming training before considering getting another budgie. Once you remove the mirror, you may find that your budgie starts to trust and bond with you easier. If you follow the advice found in the "Stickies" in the Taming and bonding section of the forum and work at your budgies pace, and see how your budgie responds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Kellie has given you great advice.
I agree, remove the mirror toy! It's confusing and will not help your taming attempts. Budgies believe that is another bird. They can become quite obsessed with mirrors; chatting to, trying to preen and regurgitating food to the mirror bird and frustratingly getting nothing back in return. Yes, he may appear sad for a day or two, but may then start to take more interest in you. Sit beside the cage and chat along to him frequently. Try not to stare directly at him which may appear predatory. Work through the stages in the stickies. If there is another room, where you spend more of your time, consider moving the cage into there.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295169-yes-your-bird-scared.html
https://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

If you do decide to get another bird, then you would need to quarantine it first (separate cage in separate room).
https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html
Be aware that it is more difficult to tame 2 birds than to tame 1, as they will naturally prefer their own species. Any success in taming will likely take a step backwards when they are introduced. Also be aware that occasionally some birds just don't get along together and you may need to house them in separate cages permanently. As for the gender of the second bird, he'd likely accept either gender just the same. If you chose a female though, you would need to keep in mind the following interventions to discourage any breeding.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

I feel that what you really hope for is a tamer bird, so I suggest that you remove any mirrors and try again to work through the taming steps, little and often, for another couple of months. Then judge whether you're beginning to make any progress, before you consider looking for a little friend. 
That being said, I have 2 semi-tame budgies, who tolerate me but get along together great and I get a lot of pleasure watching them interact.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html
Best of luck.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Excellent advice and links given above. Please read them . Definitely remove the mirrored toy, and replace it with a variety of toys such as bells, soft wood, wicker, or other toys made for budgies.

For the best chances of bonding, you'll want a single budgie. Make sure when you approach him, you aren't moving in fast and staring (or anything that might make you look most like a giant predator). Remember too, even after some time of gaining trust, not all budgies want to bond closely with a human.

IF you decide on another budgie, always remember to observe quarantine, and be prepared to keep them separate in case you get another who happens to be incompatible with your existing budgie. There is a risk of ending up with two separate budgies, with the scenario that neither one will want a close human bond. Hopefully that won't be the case, but of course they're all individuals, and is something to keep in mind.

The best way to decide is to think about whether you _truly_ want another bird. If so, get it for _you_, not for your existing bird. Remember the cost of vet care for an additional bird, and everything else that goes with it. Also, two budgies are much messier than one budgie! Keep us posted on whatever you decide.


----------

